# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  'One Minute'e yanıt: Yesh Gvul

## bozok

*‘Yesh Gvul’* 



*Yahudi lobisinden ‘One minute’e yanıt*

Gazze’ye yardım filosuna düzenlenen operasyon ve Türkiye’nin İran yaptırımları konusunda Birleşmiş Milletler’de kullandığı “hayır” oyu sonrası ABD ile gerilen ilişkileri düzeltmek için Washington’da bulunan AK Parti heyeti yıllardan beri Türkiye’nin Amerikan Kongresi’ndeki en büyük destekçisi olan Musevi lobisinden görüşme taleplerine şok bir ret yanıtı aldı.



 AK Parti’nin Dış İlişkilerden Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ümer üelik’in başkanlığında, Murat Mercan, Başbakan Başdanışmanı İbrahim Kalın, Suat Kınıklıoğlu ile Zeynep Dağı’dan oluşan heyetin elçilikte önde gelen Musevi Lobileri’nin temsilcileri ile görüşme teklifine ADL ve AIPAC gibi dernekler “Ankara ile Kudüs arasındaki gerilim yatışmadıkça konuşacak bir şey yok” yanıtını verdi. Görüşmeye sadece American Jewish Commitee’den bir temsilci katıldı.

*Soykırım kartını açtılar*




ADL Başkanı Abe Foxman, Haaretz gazetesine yaptığı açıklamada çok sert ifadeler kullandı. Foxman, “Türk öğretmenler Yad Vashem soykırım müzesindeki konferansa gelecekti, Türk hükümeti bunu iptal etti. Erdoğan, Davut Yıldızı’nı Gamalı Haç’a benzetti. Bunların siyasetle ne alakası olabilir. Bunlar ancak düşmanlarımızın yapacağı şeyler. O yüzden artık Yesh Gvul (Her şeyin bir sınırı var) diyoruz. Diyaloğa inanıyorum ancak konuşmanın artık hiçbir sonuç vermeyeceği bir nokta var. Bugün o noktadayız” dedi. American Jewish Commitee de, “Davete katıldık ama çok sert mesajlar verme fırsatı olduğu için katıldık. ABD-Türkiye-İsrail ilişkileri öyle hemen kenara atılacak ilişki değil” açıklamasını yaptı. 

Musevi lobilerinin Türkiye’yi protesto için uzun süredir ABD Kongresi’nde Ermeni soykırım tasarısı aleyhindeki lobi faaliyetlerini de durdurma kararı aldıkları iddia edildi. Washington Times gazetesi Kasım ayında meclis gündemine gelmesi beklenen tasarı için Yahudi lobilerinin “kıllarını bile kıpırdatmayacaklarını” yazdı.


17.06.2010 Perşembe *11:04 / VATAN*

----------

